# Any info on Reinell 26 footer?



## nnelson1 (Jul 12, 2002)

Perusing the classifieds of my local paper, I came across an ad listing a Reinell 26'' sailboat. I checked on the web and found a little info, but not much.
Anyone have any insight into these boats?
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

This boat was built during the gulf oil crisis when no one was buying power boats. It is double ugly perhaps matched only by the Bayliner "apartment house" sailboat with double rows of windows and built about the same time. You can do much better by staying more mianstream, i.e. Catalina 25, Erickson 25, etc.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I agree. The Reinell is the first or second ugliest boat ever built. This is what happens when a powerboat builder tries to design a sail boat S2''s excepted.


----------



## gone2c (Oct 24, 2002)

I have sailed on a 26 Reinell. I would not recomend the boat unless you want a lot of room and you generally plan to sail in light breeze (5-8 mph). The boat basicaly is a floating RV. There are two of these boats in Oshkosh, WI.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

gone2c, I am an ex Winnebago sailor. I know the boats you mention but what you forgot to mention is that this is probably the ugliest sailboat ever built!


----------



## ndsailor (May 17, 2001)

ugly boat, even by North Dakota standards


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ok, I have a Reinell 22 and would like to find a 26. Yes, they do not look like other boats. If you want a boat that will blend in with every other boat in the marina a Reinell is not for you. We use ours as a sailing camper. With a family of four, we love the extra room and standing headtroom under sail. When you on a tack for severial hours, it''s noce to be able to stand up in the cabin to ease your back. Especially when you are getting out of the rain for a few moments. I have not sailed on a 26, but we often sail our 22 in 25+ winds. I know of one 26 owner who anually sailed from Anchorage to Seattle. There can be some bad wheather along that streatch. They are slow in light air,partially because they were over built. In replaciig through hulls I''ve found that the bottom is 3/8" glass, 1/2" balsa, 1/4 glass. The sides are 1/2" glass.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''ve had a Reneill 26 for a couple of years. True, it does not have the lines that some of the other boats have. But unless you are planning to race it every weekend, the room more than makes up for it. It''s great when we take the kids out. Also, it is a very stable boat. We''ve spent a lot of week end nights on her anchored next to friends crawling all over each other on their boats. Eventually I plan to move up to a bigger boat for just the wife and I to cruise the coast in. Then, I''m sure we''ll want something different. But for what I''ve got in the old girl and the pleasure she has brought us, I''d definately buy her all over again.


----------



## Stuart1811 (May 8, 2015)

What is the dry weight of a reinell 26 with trailer.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

The 26 is about 2 tons - plus the weight of the trailer.


----------



## Stuart1811 (May 8, 2015)

The boat is 4000 lbs plus like 1500ish lbs for the trailer? 5500lbs approx for both?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Plus the gear you'll have on board. Looks like you should figure on 3 tons towing weight.


----------

